# Leaving for alabama tomorrow! :D



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tomorrow I will be leaving to go to Alabama to visit my aunt. I will leave tomorrow (Thursday, and get back Sunday, before school starts!). I have a picture attached to show you where I will be. I know there are snakes there, rattlers and copperheads etc. Apparently, according to my aunt, there are 'deadly' green frogs. I don't believe this what so ever, seems like one of those grand daddy long leg kind of story's. Any ways, what can I find here? Pic or where I will be:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 119865


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 22, 2013)

Keep an eye out for Hogna Carolinensis turrets.  You should be able to find Vaejovis carolinianus, look under rotting logs or other pieces of wood in moist shady areas.

 Cyclocosmia truncata is found in alabama, try to find some undisturbed natural streambanks. Ummidia is also found in Alabama.  Sphodros is also present, Sphodros rufipes, to be exact. Myrmekiaphila is also found there, wow, alabama has a bunch of different mygs.  

 Myrmekiaphila reach a decent size, as do Cyclocosmia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, thank you for the detailed reply!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 22, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Wow, thank you for the detailed reply!


you're welcome.  go collect some neat stuff!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 23, 2013)

Alabama has scorpions too


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope you have a nice time and see lots of cool creatures, just dont step on the copperheads thay have a nasty bite, they are in the top 5 deadly list, same with the tiger snake.


----------



## Entomancer (Aug 23, 2013)

Uh...the only "tiger snakes" I'm aware of live in Australia and Tasmania...

Copperheads aren't really that bad, especially compared to some of the rattlesnakes that live in the southwest US. They're still venomous, but I know that if I was going to be bitten by a venomous snake from the US, I would probably rather be bitten by a copperhead than by many other things. 

Biollante, just be careful if you go tromping around in leaf litter, because that's where A. contortrix is hardest to spot and easiest to accidentally step on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 23, 2013)

Copperheads have the weakest venom in the pit viper family, if I remember correctly.

  They generally prefer to just hunker down, and often require quite a bit of harassment to react with a bite.

  I believe the confusion was caused by the australasian copperhead, which is VERY dangerous (although, compared to other elapids, substantially weaker, nevertheless, capable of killing a healthy adult).  Many users on this forum come from all over the world.

  This is why latin names should be used over common names.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 24, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> This is why latin names should be used over common names.


I know this forum prefers the use of latin names. I disagree with that to some extent. People should type more specifically and be clear, that isn't hard to do. Sometimes when I type, I don't know any of my Ts latin names for example, except for my Rose Hair and smithi. The rest I have to look up which slows down my ability to communicate.

Also, when reading people's posts, many use abbreviations like OBT, that's not latin or clear. I had to google that with "tarantula" to know what it was haha. The use of latin names is clear for sure, but using only those names makes it difficult to find information on this forum because people really do use both common and latin names on here. I know I do. Just my two cents.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 26, 2013)

I am back from Alabama, no scorps or myglamorphs . The part I was in didn't have any scorpions, I looked in rotting wood, used a blacklight ,nothing. I did find lots of millipedes though. I found 4 round body millipedes with pink legs, A HUGE gravid writing spider, Some species of orb weaver and a orb weaver with a red and yellow spikey abdomen. There was tons of dragonflies there! It was fun, so many bugs


----------



## Spepper (Aug 26, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I am back from Alabama, no scorps or myglamorphs . The part I was in didn't have any scorpions, I looked in rotting wood, used a blacklight ,nothing. I did find lots of millipedes though. I found 4 round body millipedes with pink legs, A HUGE gravid writing spider, Some species of orb weaver and a orb weaver with a red and yellow spikey abdomen. There was tons of dragonflies there! It was fun, so many bugs


Sounds like it was productive anyway!  Going places with lots of bugs is a lot of fun.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 27, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I am back from Alabama, no scorps or myglamorphs . The part I was in didn't have any scorpions, I looked in rotting wood, used a blacklight ,nothing. I did find lots of millipedes though. I found 4 round body millipedes with pink legs, A HUGE gravid writing spider, Some species of orb weaver and a orb weaver with a red and yellow spikey abdomen. There was tons of dragonflies there! It was fun, so many bugs


Did you use google maps to find spots?  That's what I do, and I've been able to find some nice spots.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 27, 2013)

What do you mean? Spots for what? I am sorry, I don't quite understand.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 29, 2013)

I find collection spots in the wilderness by using google maps, I'll open up maps, look up the region i'm visiting, then click on satellite view, and then you can find great spots near public streets.  That's how I find my hunting spots.  I'll look for specific plants that are indicator species of intact scrubland, like chalk dudleya, california sagebrush, coast prickly pear, coyotebush, and brittlebush.   Learn about the native plants and you'll be able to know what the natural habitat looks like.


----------

